# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Πως πρέπει να ρυθμίσω τον Ενισχυτή;

## CloseYourRouter

1.jpg
Γεια σας! Κατευθείαν στο θέμα θα ήθελα την βοήθεια σας για το:

Πως πρέπει να ρυθμίσω τον Ενισχυτή;

Ο Ενισχυτής είναι 4 κάναλος και έχω 2 ηχεία 1 για την κάθε πόρτα εμπρός(Front L / R) και 1 Subwoofer (Γεφυρωμένο). Οι Γραμμές / Ρεύματα κτλ. είναι ήδη έτοιμα. Τα ρυθμιστικά φαίνονται στην εικόνα.

Τα Ηχεία είναι διαιρούμενα και έχουν δικά τους Crossover, καλό θα είναι να τα συνδέσω ή να μη τα βάλω καθόλου και να αφήσω τον Ενισχυτή να κάνει το Crossover με την βοήθεια κάποιου πυκνωτή πάνω στα ηχεία/tweeter;


Αν συνδέσω τα Crossover της συσκευασίας το HPF του Ενισχυτή για τα ηχεία/tweeter θα είναι στο ON στο OFF ή FULL;Αν δεν τα συνδέσω τότε βάζω το φίλτρο HPF ONΞεκινώντας θα πρέπει να βάλω την ένταση της πηγής(οθόνης) κοντά στο τέρμα και τα ρυθμιστικά έντασης του ενισχυτή στο 0 και σιγά σιγά να ανεβάζω μέχρι εκεί που δεν ακούγεται παραμορφωμένος ο ήχος; Στην περίπτωση που κάνει το Crossover ο Ενισχυτής τότε όταν αρχίζει να παραμορφώνει ανεβάζω τα Hz στο HPF και επαναλαμβάνω μέχρι εκεί που πάει ώστε να έχει την μέγιστη ένταση χωρίς παραμόρφωση;Τα Hz για το Subwoofer το ρυθμίζω περίπου στο 80Hz-120Hz;Για τα Ηχεία πόσα Hz;

Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------

